# first us passport interview in uk



## Sam03 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi - I have my first US Passport interview in two weeks time at the US Embassy in London, England. Has anyone on here been through this process and if so what does it involve eg. what questions would I be asked etc. ? I was born in the UK and my mom was born in the US. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mike El Porton Verde (Jul 1, 2012)

My wife went through the process starting here in Nicaragua, but as a spouse of a US citizen, so the process will be different for you. 
Basically at this point they are just going to verbally have you verify your information, i.e. where was your mother born?, is she living still, maybe why you want to get your US passport, etc. (I assume you want to move to the US?)
These folks in the embassies are very well trained on their interview techniques, so just make sure you have your story straight and of course, tell the truth. Shouldn't be a big deal though.
cheers


----------



## Sam03 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for your answer Mike. Yes, we would eventually like to re-locate to the US. I have a lot of family history there and the only family I have left live in Florida. My mom was born in the US and lived there with her family but died a lot of years ago. I have since brought up my two sons so I feel it is my time now - hopefully! Take care and thank's once again.


----------

